# G0619 - Powered Z-axis Handwheel And Other Mods



## dsgoodsell (Jun 12, 2015)

Recently I purchased a Grizzly G0619 Mill/Drill machine and found that a few things could be improved.

Cons:
1. The Z-Axis handwheel required a ton of turns to move head up or down for a tool change. Very tiring.
2. Moving the head upward was harder than moving it down, due to its weight.
3. The tiny DRO for the quill was hard to read unless the room lighting was just right.
4. Locking the spindle with the supplied pin spanner was awkward.

Attached are photos of the modifications I made to improve the operation.

Mod notes:
1. I extensively modified and adapted a Grizzly #H8178 Table Power Feed unit to directly drive the Z-Axis handwheel. Now a simple button push moves the head up or down, at variable speed. The manual handwheel can still be used for more precise calibrated movements. Sweet! A safety belt guard has been removed in the photo for better visibility.

2. As suggested in an excellent photo-tutorial by Ned Seith of home-machine-shop.com, I added two 50 lb. gas struts to balance the weight of the head. Struts: McMaster #9416K54.

3. I installed a small 110 VAC LED light to illuminate the quill DRO. Amazon: Magnetic Sewing Machine Gooseneck 10 LED Lamp.

4. I purchased a #T24342 Spindle Lock from Grizzly, then extended the tip of the lock pin and drilled a small hole in the side of the spindle cover so the cover could remain in place to protect the upper bearing.

Now I’m happy.

Hopefully, this info will be useful to other G0619 owners.

Dave


Modified mill with gas struts, Spindle Lock, Z-Axis powered handwheel and DRO illuminator 





The belt guard has been removed for this photo 





Modified controller, see schematic below





Adapted upper and lower limit stops from Grizzly H8178 Power Feed





Illuminator for Quill DRO


----------



## tomh (Jun 12, 2015)

Dave
This gets AAAAAA++++++ I like it!
Tomh


----------



## Franko (Jun 12, 2015)

Oh boy! I want one of those for my 0619.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 12, 2015)

I like the light for the quill DRO. Can't hardly read mine. Where did you find that?


----------



## brino (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for posting!
I had neither seen nor considered the idea of adding gas struts to help balance the weight like that.....I need to consider that for the knee of my big ole Cincinnati mill.....hmmm..........

Also appreciated is your great write-up and clear photos........nicely done.

Where did you get that large print wall chart? Is that of your own making?

Thanks again,
-brino


----------



## dsgoodsell (Jun 12, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> I like the light for the quill DRO. Can't hardly read mine. Where did you find that?


Bill,
I bought the little light on Amazon. Search on "Magnetic Sewing Machine Gooseneck 10 LED Lamp"
Dave


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 12, 2015)

Dave, 

A really nice, neat, and sensible set of mods!  BTW, like the easy to read drill chart on the wall.

Bob


----------



## dsgoodsell (Jun 12, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> Dave,
> 
> A really nice, neat, and sensible set of mods!  BTW, like the easy to read drill chart on the wall.
> 
> Bob and Brino,



Regarding the wall chart. I purchased it on Ebay. Search for "Starrett Wall Chart 25x39"

Dave


----------



## juiceclone (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi   My Sumore 3 in 1 had the most obnoxious headstock drive wheel ever. Had to reach up and around the mill to use it.  Same answer, 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Put a variable drive on it ... works good enough to use as a backup feed.


----------



## tomh (Jun 12, 2015)

For a starrett wall chart go to their web site and register,  then go to the meteorology literature and place your order its free.
You can  order all 3 charts       1 wall      1 pocket  met     1 pocket std they sent me 5 each pocket charts and 1 wall.
Tomh


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 12, 2015)

I use my Starrett wall chart all the time.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 12, 2015)

Just took tomh suggestion , went to starrett tools ordered charts ,but need to go to educational , not the metrology . Still the best tool company after all these years. I remember sending letter request for the pocket cards when I was in our vocational school 40 years ago. Dear lord time sure rockets by. My account was so old it wasnt even still there. Couldn't find it anyway. Sure would be nice if we still had some vokie schools around here. They seem to have gone the higher Ed way. I've been tutoring a young man over two years trying to teach him a trade to survive this messed up world doing something he likes to do. Oh I didn't say it but he's autistic but extremely high function . Loves working with his hands doing small engine repairs. I think he will be a great asset for a busy dealer around here or a lawns caper company.


----------



## Robert Bardin (Jun 13, 2015)

Very well done!  Thanks for the post.


----------



## bpratl (Jun 14, 2015)

dsgoodsell, great job on your G0619 modifications. I like the dual Z-axis lifting struts as I have a single strut that I was never happy with. Are the 50 lb. struts adequate in lifting the head assembly? Thanks for posting. Bob


----------



## dsgoodsell (Jun 14, 2015)

bpratl said:


> dsgoodsell, great job on your G0619 modifications. I like the dual Z-axis lifting struts as I have a single strut that I was never happy with. Are the 50 lb. struts adequate in lifting the head assembly? Thanks for posting. Bob


Bob,

I estimated the head weighed 85 lbs so I bought two 50 lb struts. Luckily they work great. Now when you crank the handwheel, you can barely tell the difference between going up and going down. However, since I installed a motor, now I just push a button. Sweet. 

Dave


----------



## bpratl (Jun 14, 2015)

Dave, thanks for the info, I think that I am going to go that way and replace my single 75 lb with 2 50's. Bob


----------



## KeithK (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Dave great info, Thanks. I'm in the market for a mill and was looking at the 619 how do you like it?


----------



## dsgoodsell (Jul 29, 2015)

KeithK said:


> Hi Dave great info, Thanks. I'm in the market for a mill and was looking at the 619 how do you like it?


Keith,

I had a smaller Little Machine Shop(LMS) mill before, but it doesn't compare to the 0619. The 0619 is much sturdier and the X & Y axis leadscrews are 10 TPI instead of 16 TPI, like the LMS machine. 16 TPI is a pain!

I'm glad I added the Z-axis motor. It makes it much easier to move the head up and down, no more endless cranking. I like the fine control on the Z-axis too. You can dial in very precise depths, in combination with the built-in Z-axis DRO.  All in all, I would highly recommend this unit, over the smaller cheaper machines.

Although you will probably need a lift to get it up on the bench. It's pretty heavy.

Dave


----------



## KeithK (Jul 30, 2015)

dsgoodsell said:


> Keith,
> 
> I had a smaller Little Machine Shop(LMS) mill before, but it doesn't compare to the 0619. The 0619 is much sturdier and the X & Y axis leadscrews are 10 TPI instead of 16 TPI, like the LMS machine. 16 TPI is a pain!
> 
> ...



Dave
  Thanks for the feedback, this is going to be my first and probably my last otherwise SWMBO will have me living in the garage. Thanks again.

Keith


----------



## LX Kid (Feb 24, 2016)

This is really a fantastic modded G0619!  I really like what you've done and has inspired me to do something to mine even though I'm just a novice at the machining technology.


----------



## Franko (Feb 24, 2016)

dsgoodsell said:


> 4. I purchased a #T24342 Spindle Lock from Grizzly, then extended the tip of the lock pin and drilled a small hole in the side of the spindle cover so the cover could remain in place to protect the upper bearing.
> Dave



Great mods, Dave. I love your Z axis motordrive, and the gas struts are genius.

I don't get how the spindle cover gizmo works. You still have to turn the drawbar don't you, or do you screw on the R8s by turning at the bottom?


----------



## Kraft-tek (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow that modified Z-drive is a great idea!   I also like the gas struts...I had used one on mine trying to help the Flashcut stepper drive out but still have too much binding in the Z axis.  I've seen people use counter weight rigs as well but after looking at your gas strut install it seems like the cleaner way to go.


----------

